# Coal mine



## AKnscale (Apr 27, 2017)

So I've been browsing the internet quite extensively and can't seem to find a purchasable North American style coal/ore mine in "g scale," let alone one that would work for Fn3. I was also hoping to make it "functional." Does anyone on here know of any such kit? Or are my hopes too high?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Try here:

http://www.coloradomodel.com/bldgga1.htm

Site can take a while to load. Scroll down to the 'Donner Mining Company.' 

Quite a few other structure kits and components there as well at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I suggest you look at these folks, the line was sold and they are bringing much of it back, could be ready when you are.
I did their O scale Stamp mill for my old railroad and was very happy with the quality.

http://www.westernscalemodels.com/

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

John,
I just tried to contact Western scale models using their web site form but it has been disabled. Looks like they have some good products.
Alan


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Alan,
you're a bit late. John had lost his war against cancer months ago.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not want to mention anything, but I thought it was strange talking about losing Dirk, and not commenting we lost John also.

2 good guys gone, drat.

Greg


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

Westernscalemodels g scale kits still pop up on ebay but the largest available on the site for most things is O scale


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update on John. He fought a long hard battle.


----------



## Railroad Pony (11 mo ago)

AKnscale said:


> So I've been browsing the internet quite extensively and can't seem to find a purchasable North American style coal/ore mine in "g scale," let alone one that would work for Fn3. I was also hoping to make it "functional." Does anyone on here know of any such kit? Or are my hopes too high?


I know this is an older thread, been gone from here for a while, but coal mines are a thing for me. I have a fairly sizeable mine I'm going to kitbash from a couple of Piko gravel loaders, a Piko grain elevator and the accessory building for it. It will be a three story processing building and a three track loading wing.

Railroad Pony


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Railroad Pony said:


> I know this is an older thread, been gone from here for a while, but coal mines are a thing for me. I have a fairly sizeable mine I'm going to kitbash from a couple of Piko gravel loaders, a Piko grain elevator and the accessory building for it. It will be a three story processing building and a three track loading wing.
> 
> Railroad Pony


Looking forward to seeing some pictures as it comes together.


----------

